# Year-Around Greenhouse Bees



## wlkngstck (Jun 1, 2013)

I am working on finishing up a greenhouse for year-around production of a small variety of vegetables and berries such as tomatos, green beans, carrots, and strawberries. 

My wife and I were talking about getting some bees to assist with the pollenation of the plants. Obviously the size of the greenhouse (10' x 20') precludes the use of a honeybee hive, but after some research I have seen that people can use mason orchard bees and bumblebees.

The greenhouse itself is insulated and will be heated and lit year around to keep the plants growing. Does anyone have any experience with mason bees or bumblebee in an enclosed environment like a greenhouse?


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't know anything about this except that I talked to a farmer that does open ended high tunnels in central FL. He says that he has to hand pollinate the crop with because the bees get disoriented by the overhead structure and will not do their job. 

That's just one data point. It would be nice to hear from others if they have had a similar experience. 

As a former beekeeper, I have no prob with honey bees in my face and wanted to experiment with a honey hive with an entrance that gave the bees a choice of going into a greenhouse in winter or the great outdoors in summer. I haven't done the research to see if it is an idea that has been tried before.


----------

